# Stereo-3D Plugin??



## SirToby (26. Mai 2003)

Hallo!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Plugin, was es erlaubt, sogenannte Stereo-3D Bilder mit Photoshop 7 zu erstellen. Gibt es das überhaupt, oder brauch ich irgendein anderes Programm dazu?


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (26. Mai 2003)

*Pixelschieber*

Also,
Du kannst sowas auch mit Photoshop nachahmen.
Nimmst'n Graustufenbild und drückst erstmal <D> um die Standartfarben  - schwarzweiß - einzustellen.

Dann schneideste ma alles aus

• Strg-A
• Strg-X

Dein Bildchen müsste nu weiß sein.
Nu stellste den Modus auf CMYK oder RGB

Dann klickst Du in der Kanäle-Palette die Kanäle einzeln an, in die Du Dein Bildchen einkopieren willst, nämlich mit

• Strg-V

Der Gäg ist dann, zwei Känäle mit Hilfe der Curser-Tasten - die lustigen Pfeile auffer Tastatur zwischen den Buchstaben und dem Ziffernblock - einfach zu versetzen.

Müsste dann ungefär so aussehen ....


----------



## SirToby (26. Mai 2003)

*hm*

Danke schon mal für Deine Antwort - anscheinend habe ich nicht eindeutig beschrieben, was ich meine:

Es gab vor einigen Jahren diesen Boom mit den Stereogrammen; dafür suche ich ein Plugin, wenn es sowas überhaupt gibt - hier ein Beispiel:


----------



## chriZ (29. Mai 2003)

Meinst du diese Kreissägen? hmm ich würd das Radiergummi weich einstellen Deckkraft herunter setzen und das dann weg radieren, 

Ich verstehe leider immer noch nicht richtig was du meinst


----------



## Philip Kurz (29. Mai 2003)

Damals waren solche "Texturbilder" total in. Man nahm das Bild, hielt es sich vor die Nase und es kam ein 3D-Bild zum Vorschein.

Meinst du so ewtwas SirToby ?
Jedenfalls habe ich mich sofort daran errinnert gefühlt als ich das Bild mit den Kreissägen gesehen habe


----------



## Mythos007 (30. Mai 2003)

//Offtopic

Kreissägen ? ich sehe da keine Kreissägen...

nur eine Frau in einem roten Kleid


----------



## TTek (30. Mai 2003)

Also selbst wenn er das nicht meint würd ich trotzdem gerne ma wissen wie das funktioniert


----------



## MikeMyer (31. Mai 2003)

http://www.ixtlan.ru/

Ist glaube ich kein PlugIN für Photoshop, aber vieleicht hilfts ja....


MM,


----------



## chriZ (31. Mai 2003)

Ahh, wenn er das meint ich hab da zwei Bücher von ...  irgendwo ...
Naja aber ich wußte nicht das diese "Optische Täuschung" auch auf dem PC möglich ist.. 


PS: Ich sehe keine Frau ^^


----------



## biegeeinheit (4. Juni 2003)

also die dinger hiessen magic eye... vielleicht hilft dir das auf der suche.. das das hier niemand mehr kennt...


----------



## Philip Kurz (4. Juni 2003)

Falls mein Post zu undurchsichtig war ... das meinte ich.
http://www.magiceye.com


----------

